# Looking for TTRS rims to buy.



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm looking to buy some TTRS Rims to buy if anyone has any please give me a message please.


Thanks 

-- EZ


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Unless you are willing to wait a few years for the Mk 3 TTRS to get here*

You might try posting on the Mk 2 board


----------



## EZkickBack (Feb 5, 2014)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> You might try posting on the Mk 2 board


Okay thanks


----------

